# 10% Coupon



## Slacker (Jul 20, 2004)

Just thought I'd let others know about this coupon. It's not seen on the site but it will work when you check out. 10% off at www.fxwarehouse.net

Here's the code: X5WJ5

Slacker


----------



## Slacker (Jul 20, 2004)

I think I put this in the wrong spot but I don't know how to delete it.

sorry.


----------

